# these new T6 fat burners



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

like i think i said a while a go, my mate has really been getting on with these fat burners called T6 so i'm thinking of giving them ago..

any of the supp stores on here or anyone at all know a good place to get em because i don't really like monster supps

cheers


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

any particular reason you dont like monster supps?

I hope it isnt because of their youtube videos because i feel that they are definitely the company strong point lol.


----------



## Dan1234 (Apr 2, 2011)

haha they're silly but i don't mind em!

just the last 3 or 4 times i've used them i've been a bit annoyed with how long it takes to order.. bit fussy in know but just seeing if you lot had any others


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

whats in the t6 ?


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Dan1234 said:


> haha they're *silly* but i don't mind em!
> 
> just the last 3 or 4 times i've used them i've been a bit annoyed with how long it takes to order.. bit fussy in know but just seeing if you lot had any others


SILLY?? how very dare you. i would use nothing but the adjectives professional, enthralling and informative to describe them lol.

nah i agree they can be silly.

im afraid i dont know anywhere else that sells them. could you not just google T6 then click on any supplement sites that come up? (sorry if that sounds like im being a d1ck lol)

also i hate to state the obvious but the amount of time it has taken for you to ask this question and then await responses surely is longer than the additional time it takes to order from monster as opposed to other slightly faster sites.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

havent tried T6s, or heard of them, but i gave 2x caps of Blaze ago pre-training on thursday and they blew my head off, huge appetite suppression too. Easy come down aswell, didnt crash.


----------



## Kilmarnocklad (Aug 22, 2012)

never been fond of fat burners if im honest, very little difference when using them...i reckon your better off with your money in your pocket and upping some cardio, maybe boxing training or something...just my two cents.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

T6s are just a fat burner cap companys can put what they want in them, its just a way to sell them calling them t6 to follow t5s t4s t3s

im going to make a T7 and a T2 i think lol

saying that i have had one no lable, pre workout and worked better than any pre workout drink iv had


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

can't see the ingredients ?


----------

